# Text Layout beim jButton



## Andreas1989 (28. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,
ich bins mal wieder und habe ein kleines Problem mit der Text Position meiner Buttons. Ich habe mir meine eigene jMyButton klasse angelegt und von jButton abgeleitet. Dann habe ich die Methode paintText und paintIcon abgeleitet. Grund dafür: ich will dass mein Icon zentriert über meinem Text steht. Das funktioniert auch. Auch mein Text steht unter dem Icon. Allerdings darf er maximal 4 Zeichen lang sein... Grunddafür scheint es wohl zu sein, dass eine andere Methode meint, das der Text am rechten Rand vom Button angekommen ist - was aber noch gar nicht der Fall ist. Gibt es für diese Abfrage wie lang der text ist auch eine eigene Methode? Und muss ich die auch überschreiben?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Mrz 2009)

AbstractButton (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Mrz 2009)

Für derartige Eigenschaften brauchst du wahrscheinlich noch nicht einen eigenen Button zu züchten.
Das könnte schon mit geerbten Methoden funktionieren.
AbstractButton#setHorizontalAlignment(int)
AbstractButton#setHorizontalTextPosition(int)
AbstractButton#setVerticalAlignment(int)
AbstractButton#setVerticalTextPosition(int)
AbstractButton#setIconTextGap(int)


----------



## André Uhres (29. Mrz 2009)

Andreas1989 hat gesagt.:


> ich will dass mein Icon zentriert über meinem Text steht


Versuch's mal so:

```
button1.setIcon(new ImageIcon(getClass().getResource("/demo/test.jpg")));
button1.setText("Test");
button1.setFocusable(false);
button1.setHorizontalTextPosition(SwingConstants.CENTER);
button1.setVerticalTextPosition(SwingConstants.TOP);
```


----------

